# Deadliest Warrior



## Brian King

FYI Both Sonny Puzikas (http://progressivecombat.com/) who many of you (that practice Systema and firearms training) either have had a chance to work with or know of and Maksim Franz who is one of the instructors up at Vladimir&#8217;s school (http://russianmartialart.com/) were involved with the filming of episode 6 &#8220;Green Beret vs Spetsnaz for the new show on Spike "Deadliest Warrior"

This episode will air Tuesday May 12th at 9pm ET on Spike. 

Deadliest Warrior facebook page.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/event.php?eid=57563431327

Here is another thread here on Martialtalk talking about the show and its concepts http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74900

I am looking forward to watching this episode but will be out of the country that week&#8230;come on youtube.

Regards
Brian King

Do they have the Spike channel available in Toronto Canada???


----------



## Brian King

For those interested in entertainment

http://scifiwire.com/2009/04/we-get-an-exclusive-behin.php
A behind the scenes interview/look of the deadliest warrior show.

Includes a brief mention of a Sonny running thru a shoot house doing neck shots.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Jack Meower

Thanks for the heads up.  I just set my dvr.


----------



## Brian King

http://www.spike.com/video/green-beret/3166367

Sneak peak of the upcoming episode.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Jack Meower

I just checked, and it appears as though this is airing at 10PM EST.  I don't know what time it is airing where you are OP, but wanted to inform others.  Please let me know if I am incorrect.


----------



## Jack Meower

Actually, that should be 10 PM EDT, since we're in daylight savings time now.  I couldn't figure out how to edit the post.


----------



## arnisador

I'll watch it, despite the overall low quality of the series...


----------



## D Dempsey

arnisador said:


> I'll watch it, despite the overall low quality of the series...


The low quality is probably why I won't watch it.  It seems as if most of their so called experts on the show are really just fan-boys.


----------



## Brian King

*D Dempsey wrote:*


> "The low quality is probably why I won't watch it. It seems as if most of their so called experts on the show are really just fan-boys"


 
LOL In relation to this episode that IS funny although to be honest I have yet to learn who the GBs are or their experience but as far as Sonny and Max, both are good to go.

It is entertainment and should be viewed or not viewed as such.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## D Dempsey

Brian said:


> *D Dempsey wrote:*
> 
> 
> LOL In relation to this episode that IS funny although to be honest I have yet to learn who the GBs are or their experience but as far as Sonny and Max, both are good to go.
> 
> It is entertainment and should be viewed or not viewed as such.
> 
> Regards
> Brian King


Just to clarify here my comment was in no way directed at those two gentlemen, but rather some of the other "experts" that the show manages to dig up (Yakuza vs. Mafia).  I am curious to see who the experts are for the U.S. Army SF.


----------



## Brian King

FYI another aftermath episode
After 10 minutes or so of them talking about the Yakuza vs. Mafia episode and answering questions they show some glimpses of the Green Beret vs. Spetsnaz along with some predictions.

http://www.spike.com/video/aftermath-yakuza-vs/3167087

*D Dempsey wrote*


> Just to clarify...snip...


 
Understood, and I am also curious who the SF will be. 


Regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian King

Full episode on line
http://www.spike.com/full-episode/green-beret-vs/32039

The Aftermath is now uploaded for viewing.
http://www.spike.com/video/aftermath-green/3171579


Congratulations Sonny & Max.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian King

A certain Systema instructor might be doing some work in the episode before episode 1 has been a whisper. It would be great seeing Sonny Puzikas and/or Max (as seen in the Spetznas Vs Green Beret episode season 1) doing some more work. I hope that Spike once again airs the full programs on their .com 

I saw these schedules on another forum. The DirecTV program guide shows a 2010 show called "Deadliest Warrior Season 1: Back for Blood" at 2030 EST. It is on for 90 minutes prior to the true season premiere ("SWAT vs. GSG-9").

The Spike TV web site says the below are the season 2 matchups:


On April 20th, SPIKE's _Deadliest Warrior_ is back with a new axe to grind. We are bringing history's most legendary killing machines back to life for another round, and we'll test their weapons, strength, and skills to find out once and for all - who is deadliest. Tune in April 20th, at 10pm/9c, and hit the jump to see the warrior match-ups for Season 2! 

SWAT vs. GSG-9
Attila the Hun vs. Alexander the Great
Aztec Jaguar vs. Zande Warrior
Jesse James Gang vs. Al Capone Gang
Persian Immortal vs. Celt
Roman Centurion vs. India's Rajput Warrior
Somali Pirate vs. Medellin Cartel
Nazi SS vs. Viet Cong
KGB vs. CIA
Vlad the Impaler vs. Sun Tz
Ming Warrior vs. Musketeer
Comanche vs. Mongol
Navy Seal vs. Israeli Commando
Regards
Brian King


----------



## MasterPistella

Sounds like it should be a good season. Agreeing that some of the experts, aren't the top of the line.


----------



## Robert Gergi

most can be found on youtube as well


----------



## wushuguy

seems that people are having trouble watching it on spike.com, anyone. I don't have cable tv, so have to watch it online, but in the episodes tab, only 1 aftermath is available... what happened to all the episodes? Anyone else know where to watch them?


----------



## Robert Gergi

They all seem to be available on youtube... just search for the one you want.


----------



## Bumblebee

I just searched Hulu, and they have them.

This show is like that time when you're hanging out with your friends and you're like... "Man, a samurai is such a crazy warrior." and then your friend is like, "Yeah, but a Viking warrior would so kill him." I think I saw a commercial where a "Yakuza" guy was getting ready to throw down.  It's so silly...


----------



## tellner

A few thoughts

*SWAT vs. GSG-9*
Why would they be fighting? Mistaken identity?

*Jesse James Gang vs. Al Capone Gang*
If Capone's guys have automatic weapons there's a brick on the scales. Like the Taliban vs. IRA there's a lot more to it than just the hardware.

Remember, most of Capone's men were thugs. They roughed people up. They assassinated. They drove by. They massacred. They got into streetfights. Sometimes they got into battles with the police. Their tactics, such as they were, were optimized for built up twentieth century cities. In that environment I'd give them the edge.

The James brothers and their men were a whole different sort of trouble. There is no way Capone's men could have touched them for long range shooting. They all grew up as marksmen with the rifle and very comfortable with the pistol. Most of them were Civil War veterans with years of unrelenting battle and hellish combat. Frank and Jesse rode with mother****ing QUANTRILL fer crissake. There wasn't anything they didn't know about keeping their heads under fire, volley fire, irregular warfare or close and dirty fighting. 

Anywhere outside the city, especially if there's cover or the fight starts at long range advantage the James gang.

*Roman Centurion vs. India's Rajput Warrior*
That depends so much on which period we're talking about that it is hard to even speak intelligently about it. The Roman soldier wasn't much on individual warfare or dueling. His strength was the legion. Of course, Rajput fielded professional armies for centuries. Are we talking Moghul period cavalry? Sixth century tribes? The armies that fought the Turkic and Afghan invasions of the twelfth century? Arms, armor and tactics varied wildly over the millennia.

*Somali Pirate vs. Medellin Cartel*
Puh-leaze. A bunch of guys with AK-47s and RPGs in tiny boats vs. guys who can bribethe military forces of small countries and own submarines, aircraft, armored vehicles and the best weapons money can buy.

*Vlad the Impaler vs. Sun Tz*
One spent his entire life fighting against a vastly superior army. The other possibly never existed. And if he did his career was mostly as a civil servant, possibly as a commander, never actually fighting. Army against army? Good question. Man to man (assuming Sun Tzu really is a historical character)? Not even worth discussing.

*Comanche vs. Mongol*
If the Commanche has access to repeating firearms or the fight is on foot, advantage to him. Otherwise it's going to be a really interesting fight. If they have horses and bows advantage to the Mongols. Hell, at any time and anywhere the terrain and climate permit him to use the horse, the bow and the lance without coming up against guns, he's nearly unbeatable, especially in groups. If it gets to knives and wrasslin' it will be really something to see. Old accounts say they weren't great swordsmen on foot. But they have always been big, strong and fanatical about their wrestling including wrestling with knives.  

*KGB vs. CIA*
*Navy Seal vs. Israeli Commando*
Wonder Warthog vs. Wonder Warthog. Similar armament. Similar (exceptional) training, morale, professional skills.


----------

